# share your potty training experience!



## ashluk1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi there everyone...

My puppy is turning 4 months old soon and she is not yet fully housetrained or potty trained at all. Which is totally normal for a young puppy. I made this forum for those who have already succeeded in training their puppies and to share how they did it. As in how long did it take? what age was the puppy when they finally are 100% housetrained? Indoors or outdoors? How to discipline if they pee somewhere they're not supposed to? And for the indoor potty training how to teach them that a random piece of fabric on the floor is not a pee pad?

(FYI: my puppy sleeps in her crate that's attached to her xpen in my room. But she potties outside of my room on the 2nd-floor living room and if she's on the first floor she'll go outside. My puppy hates pooping indoors on her pads and always has accidents if it's the pads, so we take her out to poop aka after every meal and in the morning. But throughout the night she goes on pads)

Share your experience please (i need it desperately)


----------

